# The Hills



## saniyairshad (Mar 26, 2007)

I love this show. Any other Hills lovers?


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Mar 26, 2007)

i was disappointed with the show. i thought it would be better. i do have to watch it again from the beginning though to get a better opinion.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 26, 2007)

i love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i never miss an episode haha. but i can't stand spencer.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 26, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...kels* u read my mind!!! I cant stand what hes doing to Heidi and Lauren's friendship...


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 26, 2007)

Grr Spencer is an idiot. He's not even that cute for them to be fighting over him lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a sucker for this show, thank goodness for Tivo!


----------



## Tash (Mar 27, 2007)

Spencer is a moron.  Completely.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Spencer is a moron.  Completely._

 
I cant stand his voice! This show is like a train wreck ... Its really bad but I just cant look away!  ... i cant stand spencer...i hate his attitude.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 27, 2007)

Haha I hate Spencer, Heidi's a pretty girl, she can do wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better...actually come to think about it Brody's not that cute too...


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I cant stand his voice! This show is like a train wreck ... Its really bad but I just cant look away!  ... i cant stand spencer...i hate his attitude._

 
Haha I cannot stand his voice either...


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't stand Spencer! I agree, his voice is annoying, and he's a jerk. Heidi could do soo much better.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 28, 2007)

Heidi isn't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed however.


----------



## sharronmarie (Mar 28, 2007)

anyone else slighty bothered by spencers teeth? like they're to straight and they keep him from closing his mouth??


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 28, 2007)

^ Is that why his mouth is always open?! LOL


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 29, 2007)

The Hills is a guilty pleaseure of mine.  Then again, I LOVE reality shows. Guess I just love watching drama lol.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Heidi isn't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed however._

 
HAHAH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Yeah I bet now that the show is airing she feels like an ass cause now she really see's what Spencer is all about.  If she's smart enough at least lol.


----------



## boudoir (Mar 29, 2007)

What's annoying about this show is how scripted it is. You just know it's not "reality" tv, and as far as fiction goes... it's sub-zero level!
The main girl (LC?) sounds so dumb.

Aaaaaand yet if it's on, I'll watch it


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoir* 

 
_What's annoying about this show is how scripted it is. You just know it's not "reality" tv, and as far as fiction goes... it's sub-zero level!
The main girl (LC?) sounds so dumb.

Aaaaaand yet if it's on, I'll watch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aaahhhhh I KNOOOWW.. its so scripted.. sometimes I think the whole Heidi-spencer-Lauren  relationship is 100% scripted for good TV.. 

Guilty Pleasure by FAR!

I  think that Audrina is the prettiest one on the show along with Whitney.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Mar 29, 2007)

whitney is HOTTTT!!!!!  spencer besides being an ass, it totally ugly imho.  he has this weird jaw line mouth thing going on and i do not like his hair, come to think about it, i like nothing about him lol.  but i loooove the show!


----------



## xwithoutux (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm pretty much in love with this show.  I have the first season on dvd and I never miss an episode. I hate Spencer also. He's a douce and I think he looks like Donny Osmond.


----------



## sabn786 (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xwithoutux* 

 
_I'm pretty much in love with this show.  I have the first season on dvd and I never miss an episode. I hate Spencer also. He's a douce and I think he looks like Donny Osmond._

 

hahahah thats so funny!!


----------



## messhead (Mar 30, 2007)

Ahhh.. The Hills is my monday night must watch!!! I'm kinda sad it's over next week...

I agree that Spencer is a tool... But oh my, Brody Jenner is a GOOD looking man!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_Ahhh.. The Hills is my monday night must watch!!! I'm kinda sad it's over next week..._

 
I know im so sad...Monday Nights are bearable because I know the show's gonna come on at night


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 3, 2007)

i just watched the season finale a little while ago. i HATE spencer. i love how he told heidi he would be serious & he was ready to settle down w/her. then he's with brody saying, "dude i'm spencer, i'll never change. always be a PLAYA." ..uh no. he's ugly, annoying, & his hair makes me feel like he belongs in a boy band.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 3, 2007)

i just watched the finale of the hills..seriously who likes spencer?? he thinks he is soooo hard core..makes me laugh..i thought the episode was ok..i think that audrina will be a good roomate for lauren..an i hope whitney gets the job!!..but now what am i gonna watch monday night noww!!!!


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2007)

Did Whitney get the job????  That's all I want to know


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont think they really say..just that she went to NY for the interview..an you get to see emily too..that crazy intern in NY..i hope she gets the job though..i love her!!


----------



## Tash (Apr 3, 2007)

I read somewhere that they may do a spinoff with Whitney working at Teen Vogue, but I'm not sure.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 3, 2007)

I Cannot Believe Heidi Moved In With That Dirtbag!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah that was a dumb  choice. Of course you know next season all these problems w/ her and spencer will happen.
hah i really cant stand anyone on the show except whitney but i seriously cant stop watching it :/


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 3, 2007)

I think Lauren needs to grow the hell up..YEAAHH her friend is dating a pile of S**T ... but thats her choice.. you cant stop being friends with someone JUST because they move in with their boyfriend(scumbag or not) Its such a childish thing to turn into such a large fight.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I think Lauren needs to grow the hell up..YEAAHH her friend is dating a pile of S**T ... but thats her choice.. you cant stop being friends with someone JUST because they move in with their boyfriend(scumbag or not) Its such a childish thing to turn into such a large fight._

 
I've been in that situation and it hurts esp if uve grown up with someone and they just suddenly abandon you and r friendship. it definitely hurts ur friendship and u.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saniyairshad* 

 
_I've been in that situation and it hurts esp if uve grown up with someone and they just suddenly abandon you and r friendship. it definitely hurts ur friendship and u._

 
Yeah Ive had it happen to.. I found real friends after that. Someone who abaondons you for a dude, isnt a real friend from the get go.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Yeah Ive had it happen to.. I found real friends after that. Someone who abaondons you for a dude, isnt a real friend from the get go._

 
True...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ur very very right


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 4, 2007)

its actually funny because my best "friend" from the 2nd grade and I  started dating two guys who were best friends in the 10th grade.. .. My boyfriend cheated on me and we broke up.. she stayed with her B.f , and we no longer talked. It was pretty shitty BUT it did lead me to find my REAL BEST friend , who is still my best friend till this very day , its been 10+ years.

The story is almost the same.. haha.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_its actually funny because my best "friend" from the 2nd grade and I  started dating two guys who were best friends in the 10th grade.. .. My boyfriend cheated on me and we broke up.. she stayed with her B.f , and we no longer talked. It was pretty shitty BUT it did lead me to find my REAL BEST friend , who is still my best friend till this very day , its been 10+ years.

The story is almost the same.. haha._

 
Wow MxAxC-_ATTACK, I had the same thing happen to me. Ive been friends with someone for like so many years and like 3 years ago she stabbed me in the back for a guy it hurt a lot but i wouldve never met my best friend who is the most wonderful person...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Plus my fiancee and I started off as friends and then we came closer so it's really nice to have him as my best friend and fiancee all rolled in one.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

SOURCE:
Exclusive: _The Hills_' Heidi Montag Gets Implants 
Wednesday April  4, 2007                       





J. McCarthy/WireImage
Now there's even more to love about *Heidi Montag*, star of the MTV reality show _The Hills_. 
*Usmagazine.com* has learned exclusively that Montag, 20, underwent breast augmentation surgery on Monday at the Beverly Hills office of plastic surgeon Dr. Frank Ryan. 
 Sources say that Montag had been considering the procedure for several years and just recently decided to go under the knife. 
 Montag, an aspiring singer who is recording a pop album with record producer *David Foster* for release later this year, waited to have the procedure done until after _The Hills'_ second season wrapped. 
 The show's finale, which aired on Monday night, showed Montag moving out of the apartment she shared with best friend *Lauren Conrad* to live with her boyfriend, *Spencer Pratt*.
 "Heidi just doesn't want to make a big deal out of it," says a source. "She did this for herself, and she's hoping to keep it as private as possible." 
 Montag, whom we've learned is recovering well, couldn't be reached for comment.



What do yall think of this?


----------



## karen diggins (Apr 5, 2007)

I feel sorry for lauren. After all the shit she has been through with her "friends". It makes me wonder if the show is scripted?


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen diggins* 

 
_I feel sorry for lauren. After all the shit she has been through with her "friends". It makes me wonder if the show is scripted?_

 
ALOTTA people say it's scripted...hmmm


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 5, 2007)

I had no clue that Heidi was a singer but now it makes me wonder about her relationship with Spencer.  I don't know if any of you saw it but Brody Jenner and his brother had a show on Fox called the Princes of Malibu.  Spencer was on their show and they all came off like spoiled brats.  Anywho, Brody's ex-stepdad is David Foster.  Makes me wonder if Heidi didn't get with Spencer for her career.


----------



## Katura (Apr 5, 2007)

How about this??? Thanks to Perez Hilton...






The Hills Sex Tape Scandal?

"Some people never learn!

Note to any impressionable young readers: do not let your boyfriend persuade you into fucking on camera. Even if you are just a sorority girl and bangin' the captain of the football team, that shit will end up online and everyone in your dorm will laugh about you taking it up the ass!

If you don't want people seeing you naked, DON'T MAKE A SEX TAPE!

MTV reality star Lauren Conrad is the latest girl in young Hollywood with a homemade porno about to be made public, sources reveal exclusively to PerezHilton.com.

The Hills star made a sex tape with former boyfriend, bad boy Jason Wahler, who has been arrested three times in the last twelve months and was recently sentenced to serve time.

"Jason is trying to sell the video before he goes to jail," a source close to Wahler tells us. "LC will lose her mind when she finds out!"

Conrad, obviously, was aware of the tape's existence. "Lauren tried to break into Jason's apartment to get the tape," says a mutual friend of the pair. "She was practically stalking him and calling non-stop until he finally agreed to give her the video."

But, what LC doesn't know is that Wahler wisely kept a copy of the tape, sources tells PerezHilton.com, which he is now trying to peddle.

"They edit around the show to make Lauren look like a goodie two shoes on The Hills, but she's hardly a saint," says an insider on the show. "LC is gonna pop more Adderal then she usually does when she finds out that news of the sex tape was made public."

And it might leak online if Jason isn't able to sell the video, we're told.

One person who's seen the tape says that it's fairly standard stuff. No watersports or anal sex, but....

The viewer couldn't help but notice "deleted comment here."

Ewwww!

-deleted comment here-

Poor Lauren. Having a private sex tape made public is bad enough, but to have everyone make fun of your mangina too? Beyond embarrassing!"


I cut out some remarks about her personal anatomy that were made but you get the idea. I kinda feel bad, but you HAVE to know going in that it could happen, especially if you're famous/on tv for anything. I personally have watched the show and it all looks scripted. theres no way those situations actually play out in real life like they do on the show.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_How about this??? Thanks to Perez Hilton...







The Hills Sex Tape Scandal?

"Some people never learn!

Note to any impressionable young readers: do not let your boyfriend persuade you into fucking on camera. Even if you are just a sorority girl and bangin' the captain of the football team, that shit will end up online and everyone in your dorm will laugh about you taking it up the ass!

If you don't want people seeing you naked, DON'T MAKE A SEX TAPE!

MTV reality star Lauren Conrad is the latest girl in young Hollywood with a homemade porno about to be made public, sources reveal exclusively to PerezHilton.com.

The Hills star made a sex tape with former boyfriend, bad boy Jason Wahler, who has been arrested three times in the last twelve months and was recently sentenced to serve time.

"Jason is trying to sell the video before he goes to jail," a source close to Wahler tells us. "LC will lose her mind when she finds out!"

Conrad, obviously, was aware of the tape's existence. "Lauren tried to break into Jason's apartment to get the tape," says a mutual friend of the pair. "She was practically stalking him and calling non-stop until he finally agreed to give her the video."

But, what LC doesn't know is that Wahler wisely kept a copy of the tape, sources tells PerezHilton.com, which he is now trying to peddle.

"They edit around the show to make Lauren look like a goodie two shoes on The Hills, but she's hardly a saint," says an insider on the show. "LC is gonna pop more Adderal then she usually does when she finds out that news of the sex tape was made public."

And it might leak online if Jason isn't able to sell the video, we're told.

One person who's seen the tape says that it's fairly standard stuff. No watersports or anal sex, but....

The viewer couldn't help but notice "deleted comment here."

Ewwww!

-deleted comment here-

Poor Lauren. Having a private sex tape made public is bad enough, but to have everyone make fun of your mangina too? Beyond embarrassing!"


I cut out some remarks about her personal anatomy that were made but you get the idea. I kinda feel bad, but you HAVE to know going in that it could happen, especially if you're famous/on tv for anything. I personally have watched the show and it all looks scripted. theres no way those situations actually play out in real life like they do on the show._

 

I'm appalled. Lauren really seemed like a good girl to me.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

SOURCE

Heidi's Mom Spills About _The Hills_




*MOM, C'MON!* Conrad, Montag, Egelhoff
 Now that the second season of _The Hills_ has come to a close, there is rampant and serious speculation about what comes next. Will *Heidi Montag* stay with Malibu's Least Wanted *Spencer Pratt*? Will Heidi and *Lauren Conrad* cease being friends? And is Heidi really becoming a pop star?  For answers, _Radar_ called *Darlene Egelhoff*, a real-estate broker in Crested Butte, Colorado—and Heidi's moms. She wants to clear a few things up, the most important being: _Us Weekly_ is full of it.  This week, the celeb glossy reported that Heidi and Lauren are no longer on speaking terms now that the show has ended. But Egelhoff says the girls are definitely still talking and taking "positive steps" in their friendship. 
  And though she didn't confirm or deny rumors of her daughter's recent "enhancements," Mama _Hills_ did open up about Heidi's sporty past and the fact that Spencer Pratt might actually be a decent guy. 
  These revelations (and more) from Mama after the jump ... 

• *On Spencer*: "Heidi and Spencer are all about the show. Spencer has given quite a lot of himself to MTV, and they aren't afraid to put themselves out there. But he's not a bad guy at all—that's all in the magic of editing. In fact, he adores Heidi and waits on her hand and foot, and she'd be with nothing less. Of course now it looks like, ew, why would you pick a slime bag over [Conrad], America's sweetheart? But it's not the reality. If things were the way they looked on TV, I would come to L.A. and take Spencer out myself."
  • *On the dicks-before-chicks conundrum*: "Heidi does have the tendency to be an all-or-nothing person, and it has been a fault of hers in the past to drop her friends when she is in a serious relationship. She knows that about herself, and her sister and I are always asking if she is giving Lauren enough attention. But Lauren and Heidi lived together for two years and gave a lot to each other, and I think this separation will be a good thing for them."
  • *On Heidi's fame*: "No one is surprised. Even as a little girl in a small town she had this energy that has followed her. She took acting classes—not that _The Hills_ is acting!—and would always want to be more grown up. We would let her carry glasses of wine around the house, but they would always be on her nightstand untouched the next day. She just liked the feeling of being older."
  • *On the Lauren/Spencer throwdown*: "Those two still aren't speaking or getting along, which puts a huge strain on Heidi. It's disappointing to see the boy tear the two apart. She's trying to please both of them, but she's not in a high school relationship. Both people fill different voids for her."
  • *On Heidi's future*: "As you know, she is recording an album and writing her own lyrics. And she has such a pretty little voice, I think it will be good. The third season is going to revolve more around that, I think. Spencer is helping with the record because he has connections, but if they broke up tomorrow, she would still be able to go on with the connections she has made out in L.A. Really, if you dropped Heidi off in the middle of nowhere she would still be happy. 
  • *On all the haters*: "She has stopped reading the negative comments online. Because in real life, she is a kind, generous, and strong person. She will take her five-foot, three-inch, 98-pound frame and defend herself against anyone. I'm so proud of her. The rest out there are just jealous."

Oh Lord she's releasing an album now???


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_he's ugly, annoying, & his hair makes me feel like he belongs in a boy band._

 
There was something about his hair that always bothered me and now, thanks to you, I've realized what it was! It's boy band hair, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

^^^^HAhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 9, 2007)

I just read something that LC posted on her website. It's about the whole sex tape deal and how it doesn't exist and her and Jason are hurt (something along those lines).

I'll find a link and post it.

This is posted on her website.

"I am posting this note on my website regarding the reports that have circulated on the internet this morning. Jason and I would like to make it clear that we did not make a tape with us having sex. Jason and I are both shocked and hurt that people would say such horrible things about us. I can't believe that somebody would go to such great lengths to try to damage my reputation. I feel very grateful and blessed to have friends and family to support me at this time. I would especially like to thank all my fans for standing by me."

Lauren's Official Website


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 10, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^ HAHAHAHAHhah i was just about to post this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's hilariious and A BIG *"YA RIGHT TO LC"*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 10, 2007)

"sex tape? what sex tape? Im a good girl, there was no tape"

lies lies lies

do you get paid for being an Intern? I guess some interns get paid and some don't.  Is she paying for that fabulous apartment in Beverly Hills, and her new Mercedes with the money shes getting from MTV? 

and what does spencer do? they never mention him doing any type of job.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_"sex tape? what sex tape? Im a good girl, there was no tape"

lies lies lies

do you get paid for being an Intern? I guess some interns get paid and some don't.  Is she paying for that fabulous apartment in Beverly Hills, and her new Mercedes with the money shes getting from MTV? 

and what does spencer do? they never mention him doing any type of job._

 
isnt spencer brodys manager or something like that?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_isnt spencer brodys manager or something like that?_

 
I have no clue, I knew they were like good friends. Perhaps he is brodys manager.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_^ Is that why his mouth is always open?! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL

I was so mad when I found out I had registered for a class that takes place when the show comes on. I wanted to cry! Oh well. But I did miss class just to see the finale. I can't believe Spencer and Lauren moved in. WTF was she thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## medusalox (Apr 10, 2007)

This show is so addictive. Will there be another season or anything? I must know!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 10, 2007)

wait.. so what the Hell does Brody Jenner do except be Bruce Jenner's son?


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_wait.. so what the Hell does Brody Jenner do except be Bruce Jenner's son?_

 
He's getting ready to launch is OWN REALITY SHOW. With none other than...SPENCER. hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & he has a jewlery line called ArchAngel that he's supposedly working on.


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabn786* 

 
_isnt spencer brodys manager or something like that?_

 
Yea, I think he is.  A couple months ago there was some interview Brody gave to some magazine (I can't remember the name right now) and people were mad at things he said. But, then I heard Spencer said all these things like, you'll be the guy that gets Nicole Richie to eat (when they briefly dated). Oh, and there was some really ridiculous picture of Spencer in the magazine.

I'm going to see if I can find anything on this to post.
Ok, it was in Details magazine. I found this on POPSUGAR from February.
"Yesterday, we told you about some sleazy revelations Brody Jenner made in the upcoming issue of Details Magazine about his relationship with various reality TV starlets. Now Brody is saying that he was misrepresented and that he genuinely loves and cares about his old good friend Nicole. We suspect that Brody's best friend/agent/whatever Spencer Pratt is the reason Brody is getting a bad reputation (and anyone who has seen The Hills would agree)."

I found the picture, so I'll put it up in a bit.

That ridiculous picture of Spencer from Details Magazine.


----------



## sabn786 (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_He's getting ready to launch is OWN REALITY SHOW. With none other than...SPENCER. hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & he has a jewlery line called ArchAngel that he's supposedly working on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

is he seriously gonna have his own show?? didnt he have one before an i got cancelled..princes of something?? brodys like one of those kids that uses his parents fame to be famous..he really isnt anything..hahah


----------

